# need help



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

can anyone tell me how i get a photo on here as ikeep tryin and it wont let me all i get is a cross in a box where my picture is ment to be so any help would be great as im not very good wiv computers lol xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi it could be that the picture is too big and may need to resized to make it smaller. There is a program called pixresizer that you can download for this. Just google pixresizer and you should find it. I use this to resize my pics. Hope this helps
Kay


----------

